# I need classic yet unusual girl names!!!



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

So I'm getting girl vibes on this pregnancy and I have no names! We have some we like but can't use them for various reasons. Here are some examples:
Isabel
Charlotte
Claudia
Stella

Any others you think we might like??? Thanks!


----------



## tresleo (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh, me too! I'm thinking girl, and we'd like a traditional, yet not popular name.

Sophia/Sophie
Gwendolyn

Those are the only two I can offer right now, sorry! (We're kinda stuck for names too, lol!)


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I hate to tell you this, but Sophie and Isabel are very popular right now.

How about:
Margaret
Clara
Julia/Jules
Helen/Helena
Elise
Eliza/Liza
Louisa
Amelia/Emelia
Adelaide/Adeline
Mary
Lenore
Vivian/en/enne
Virginia

I had the same criteria -- it needed to be classic, feminine, and not popular.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I also like classic but unusual names. I've got an Evelyn and a Fiona.

Others I like:
Meredith
Jaqueline
Genevieve
Christine
Eleanor
Vivian
Lucy
Nadia
Naomi
Margaret


----------



## TheaGraham (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm...

Adair
Bronagh
Caroline
Cora
Audrey
Britta
Geneva

Those don't quite fit with the "Isabel, Charlotte..." list you posted, but for some reason they have a similar feel to me.







Feel free to disregard, too.









Cait


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm partial to Miriam, of course









This is a great site with lots of info on the popularity of names past and present:

http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Gina
Brynn
Greta
Nora
Colleen
Meredith
Holly
Molly
Amanda
Charlotte
Eve
Melissa
Jane


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Corinne
Eileen
Pauline
Josephine
Estelle
Edith
Violet
Delphine
Evelyn
Simone
Selene
Serena
Solange
Lucille
Leila
Ida
Ada
Olivia


----------



## moon_goddess (Jun 19, 2004)

how about PHOEBE? it is under rated


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I love

Margaret
Claire (a definite fav)
Ann (or Anna)
Beth
Gwen


----------



## Bellasmom (Mar 13, 2004)

My dd is Ella Evelyn (after my great aunt and my husband's Grandmother) and I kind of wish we had used Evelyn for a first name (didn't realize that our "old family name" - Ella - was a lot of people's "old family name" - they're everywhere!)

This thread is great, they are my style of names too, ones I didn't see listed were:
Natalie
Gwenyth
Hmmm... I am sure there are more, but I can't think right now.


----------



## traixa2 (Dec 6, 2002)

Our 3 DDs are Phoebe, Rose and Sophia. (Phoebe is by far the least common







).
We also know girls named
Isabel
Isabella
Alice
Naomi (love that one)

All our kids names are taken from our families, look back in your family and see what you find.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

If my boys had been girls, we'd considered Olivia, Justine, Abigail, or Cecilia/Celia. I've met a handful of Olivias in recent years, though, so I'm not sure how unusual that name is right now.

I see both of my grandma's names in the above posts:
Genevieve Adeline and Vivian Ann.







My step-grandma's name is Doris, which is another oldie-but-goodie, I think. DH's grandmas are Betty and Ruth.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Olivia is extremely popular right now. My dd has two Justines in her class as well. They both are pretty names!


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

How about Beatrice? That's dd's middle name, but everyone calls her Bea anyway.

We're thinking of Ingrid Solveig if we have another girl.
Some others that didn't win unanimous approval:
Cecilia
Inga
Britta
Judith (my favorite, especially when pronounced Yoo-dit)
Miriam
Guinevere
Genevieve
Jospephine
Jo (my middle name)


----------



## letsnurse (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm really really hoping that I have a girl, and I'm going with Honour.

Pamela
EDD 4/19/05


----------



## Mama2Chloe (Apr 20, 2004)

I like Claire or Penelope (nickname Pen) or Sophia. Good luck!


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

My 5 yr old is Susannah which I loved because it is both feminie but strong.My current fav girls name is Lydia.


----------



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

One that we are considering that I don't see on the list yet is Lavinia.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

My dds are Celeste and Lydia, both classic, though Lydia is getting slightly more popular

I also love

Camille
Corinne
Evelyn
Margaret


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I love Phoebe. I think it's a great name!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Celeste
Brynn
Bergan
Johanna
Rosa
Clara
Helene/Helen/Helena
Amelia
Lily/Lilya
Lila
Natalia


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

I love ALL these names, and these are just the sort of names I'm looking for, so I'm just subscribing!








:


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Martha (or Mary Martha, my MIL's name)
Adele/Adelia
Anita
June
Carol


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonkeyPrincess*
Oh, me too! I'm thinking girl, and we'd like a traditional, yet not popular name.

Sophia/Sophie
Gwendolyn

Sophia is really popular right now. We named on of our dds Sophia--thinking it was relatively uncommon--and now we meet babies named Sophia everywhere! I still love the name, though.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

I loooove the name Celeste!
I know this name is similiar to what we named our daughter, but I love the name: Darlynn
I think we will name our next daughter one of those 2 names


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Had to come back to see what other names came up. I'm working on DH about the name Celeste. Still trying to decide if I like it with our last name.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

i think celeste is really nice. it sounds "angelic" (hee hee) but also flows in a pretty way and sounds elegant.

i had a friend in high school who was leticia, i think it's classical but i'm not sure.

for a very unusual name (for the u.s.), i've never met another american with my name, terenia. it's the polish nickname for theresa (theresa or teresa, i think, means "of the earth" or something).


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Dorothy
Francesca
Vera
Henrietta
Harriet
Paulette/Pauline
Irene
Dinah
Elsa
Elaine
Sally (can be short for Salome, Salina, etc.)
Sylvia
Ruth
Audrey
Lillian/Lilith
Ivy
Edith
Rosalie/Rosemary
Marjorie
Veronica

Edited to add:
Belinda
Deborah
Laura/Lorraine/Loretta
Shirley
Tabitha/Talitha/Thalia


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

Madeline (of course!)
Charlotte (the name we like for our next dd)
Campbell
Jane
Lucy
Abigail
Chloe
Elisabeth
Fleur


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

Tallulah
Julia (not rare, but not very common. It's served me well!)
Emmaline (a departure from Emma, which is very common these days)
Cornelia
Heidi
Aurelia (my ggm's name)


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I like:
Flora
Helena
Viola
Hero
Annabelle
Lucy (obviously







)
Sally
Susannah
Polly
Daisy (can be short for Margaret)


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't have anything to add, but I want to stay posted. These are great names! Thank you!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Rosalind
Catherine
Natalie
Charlotte
Beatrice
Miranda
Celeste
Ava
Caroline
Estelle
Gabriella
Victoria
Ruth
Lydia
Evelyn
Miriam


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Helen is what I would have named a daughter . . . if I had had one!


----------



## azyre (Oct 10, 2003)

All your original names were on my shortlist







We named our daughter Audrey. I am thinking perhaps Estelle on the shortlist for no. 2, as while I love Stella, it is too repetitive with the last name. Tho I hope to talk SO into no.2 being Giselle if we have another girl. Heh, got to talk him into no.2 entirely first









Some others : Jemima, Wilhelmina, Florence/Florentina, Sabine


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I only have one name to add. . .my own! My name is Elena, which is very common in some parts of the world (Latin America, Russia) but not here. Even if you live in a Spanish-speaking community, most Elenas are _________ Elena (like María Elena), not just Elena. It's an international classic, feminine, relatively easy to spell, and looks nice. Pick my name!









BTW, we are completely stuck on names too. I posted this on another thread, but I tired of names I like turning out to be popular. Fiona is our DD's name, and it was on my list since before I was in HS. Now it's popular.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I just met a couple who have an Elena. I thought what a beautiful name. I think it is too close to Ellysia so I doubt we'll be able to "steal" it.
These have been great names to think on.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

My daughter's name is Flora Irene. My gma was Irene, but her relatives (german) pronounced it "Ee-RAIN-uh". So, I am partial to those names, of course.









Also, I love

Honora/Honore'
Anneliese
Helena
Serene/Serena

and I once met a little girl named Bliss! I thought that was beautiful.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attila the Honey*
My daughter's name is Flora Irene. My gma was Irene, but her relatives (german) pronounced it "Ee-RAIN-uh".

Cool! So do you pronounce it that way, too? My grandma was Eye-REEN, and my fond dream is to some day get dh to agree to naming a daughter that. So far, absolutely no luck.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2001)

Perry!


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Our girl names for when we were expecting dd were Ruby Elizabeth and Eleanor Jane

we picked Ruby...


----------



## valentine (Apr 27, 2004)

I think Evelyn is a great classical, feminine name that is not too popular.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

I have the same credentials







My DD is Lacy, and we are planning for an Elaina (or Alaina) w/ the NN Lanie for this one. I really like alot of the names mentioned on this thread already, but don't like any that are on the top 100 list, that's just too much for me (I had 3 girls w/ the same name as mine one year in my class). I want my DDs name to be unique, and I don't know anyone w/ the names I have chosen


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

What about Cordelia or Rosalie?


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminer*
Martha (or Mary Martha, my MIL's name)
Adele/Adelia
Anita
June
Carol

Too funny







My sister is Martha Mary and I have always loved her name (she always thought it was "too old" when she was a teenager but she likes it now LOL!)

I also love the name Beatrix

Steph


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

------------


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

I have always loved:

Lily (DDs name)
Lillian
Sophia/ Sophey
Aubrey
Catherine
Maureen
Eleanor
Claire
Adelle
Alba
Opal
Colleen
Maura
Vanessa
Victoria
Wilhamina
Penelope
Chloe
Hazel
Claudia
Stephanie
Michelle
Elana
Jacinta
Jemma
Kimberly
Anna (ahnna)
Mariel

I am having some major trouble coming up with a name for either sex. Hope you find something you like!


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

One name that I think got left out is Victoria. It's a personal favorite of mine but, because hubby has a friend with a daughter named Victoria, he doesn't think we should use it


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valentine*
I think Evelyn is a great classical, feminine name that is not too popular.

That happens to be my middle name so I obviously agree


----------



## lunchbox (May 14, 2003)

Here are names from my old list:

Fern
Clara
Mabel
Ruby
Violet (my great aunt)
Veronica
Beatrice
Zelda
Camille
Cozette
Clementine (my first choice)
Astrid
Millicent
Hazel
Lola
Beaulah
Drucilla
Imogene
Edith
Ethel
Viola

We cruised the obits for names and settled on Anna Lucille.

I really love old names.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

My daughter's middle name is Magdalyn and I think that's pretty (could be Maggie for short)

My aunts name is Velvet which sounds kinda classic and eclectic at the same time. I've never met another one so it'd sure be unique









Lillian
Anna
Eloise
Alice
Zelda
Nadine
Dorothy (Dottie)
Clara-Elizabeth
Hazel
Veronica
Susan
Nellie
Francine


----------



## dawnredwood (Jul 21, 2004)

I second Eliza as close, but different...Elena or Lucie


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *byronssister74*
One that we are considering that I don't see on the list yet is Lavinia.


My grandmother's name! Funny how names cycle.

I really, really like the name Grace.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

My dh loved Emma, so we went with that, but I really wish we'd picked something less popular...especially as I'm not that crazy about the name, anyway.

What about Gladys? It was my great aunt's name, and I always thought it was stodgy sounding, but it's grown on me a lot the last couple of years.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Rosemary is probably my very favorite girl's name, but I'm too afraid she'll be teased about the whole Mother of Satan thing.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Lorraine
Beatrix
Charity
Annalise


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

How about Elenor?


----------



## makbear (May 25, 2004)

I have a friend who mentioned the name HADLEY the other day, and I really like it alot!!! We are both pregnant right now and due around the same time, but I really want to steal HADLEY if I go first Hee Hee :LOL


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I like Leila and mught just take it!
Kendall
Carley
Courtney
Carrie


----------



## QueenMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

My two girls are

Rhonda Maureen
Amelia Renee

These are some of my favorites:

Andrea
Joan
Lydia
Charlotte
Bethany
Carol
Diana
Gretchen
Joyce
Linda
Marjorie (I really love this one, but DH didn't like it. NN Margie)
Natalie
Ophelia
Violet
Wendy


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I haven't noticed Helen on the list--love that name.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Colette?


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

i forgot to see how old this is.....do you still want more suggestions?
octavia, ophelia, ilse. loved all of those, but our last name is too simple to handle any of them. well, maybe we could do ilse. but we have boys anyway! :LOL


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

just looked back- guess you probably don't need them, but maybe someone else will want some! what did you choose?


----------



## momof1sofar (Oct 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonkeyPrincess*
Oh, me too! I'm thinking girl, and we'd like a traditional, yet not popular name.
Sophia/Sophie
Gwendolyn

Our first daughter is Gwendolyn, and we get lots of compliments on her name.

This is a great thread! We're trying to find another traditional, not-too-popular girl's name for the baby on the way. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Noisette's_Maman (May 22, 2004)

Our DD is Hazel Virginie. Possible girls names we're considering for next time around...

Mathilde
Bluette
Dorothy
Louise
the middle name will be Madeleine

other names I like...
Helena
Linnea
Irene
Evelyn
Charlotte
Alice
Eliane
Lauren
Ellen
Camille
Cerise
Clementine

Guess I'm into the 'old lady chic' thing...
:LOL


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Some that I haven't seen are

Savannah
Martha/Marta
Dorothy
Wilhelmina/Willamina
June
Dorcas
Alice

I like to go through my grandparent's old photo albums to look for these classic names.


----------



## kpinny (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, I just found this thread - just my criteria as well...

dd is Jane Elizabeth - Jane was somewhere in the 400s for popularity on the SS# list. We get lots of compliments on her name, everyone seems to know a Jane in their grandmother's generation....and we have yet to meet another Jane on the playground!

expecting number 2 now and thinking about classical names - although I'm getting boy vibes.

I didn't see Lucretia on anyone's list - that would be a family name for us, but I think it might be too much...Charlotte and Anna were on our shortlist for Jane. I think both are pretty popular now.
good luck!
kathy


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

*Elise* is so pretty... but my husband isn't fond of it


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

LOVE LOVE LOVE old lady names!
Here are some personal favorites that DH and I are considering
Middle name will be Florence (after both our grandmothers)
Rosemary
Adelaide (family name)
Clementine
Annabelle
Penelope (just can't stand any nicknames - hate Nelly, hate Penny)
Jane
Grace (but I think this is too popular now)
Cecilia (DH doesn't like)
Phoebe
Cassandra


----------



## saratchka (May 2, 2005)

Okay, I'll admit that I didn't read all the posts, just skimmed. So if someone already posted this link, sorry for the duplication.

This is about the coolest thing DH and I found while looking for baby names: http://www.babynamewizard.com/namevoyager/

A few names from our girl list that might tickle your fancy:
Katrina
Victoria (can't use this one - there's a famous Victoria with our last name)
Elsbeth
Annalise
Cornelia


----------



## zoooteacher (Sep 29, 2004)

I have had boy vibes this whole preg. but if we do unexpectedly!







have a girl, her name will be Georgia - and as a bonus, it is old English for farmer, which we are.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Margaret is getting very popular as well. That's why my younger daughter is Linda Margaret & not Margaret Linda.

What I like to do is hit the SSA website & see what names were popular fifty, sixty, or seventy years ago. Most of them have fallen far from popularity. Much like Linda.







It was #2 during the 1950s & 422 last year. Which means there are a whole lot of Lindas in my mother's generation, but almost none in her own.

Some nice names that were popular in 1940 include:
Barbara (#2 then, #686 now)
Patricia (#3 then, #317 now)
Judith (#4 then, #542 now)
Carol (#6 then, #855 now)
Dorothy (#12 then, #859 now)
Carolyn (#15 then, #420 now)
Helen (#18 then, #364 now)
Janet (#19 then, #452 now)


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

My daughter is Beatrice Ruth. We were definately going for classical and unusual, but I see there are a few others out there!







Another varient no one mentioned is Beatriz. We also considered Cecilia. Can't remember if there were any other major candidates. We decided a long time before the pregnancy.

Some from my favourite book, Les Miserables:
Fantine
Euphrasia, whose nickname was Cosette
Eponine
Azelma

Of course, everyone but Cosette had really bad lives, and Cosette's started out pretty bad, so if you believe in that it might be bad juju to use those names.

Another fun thing might be to look at Shakespearean characters. Beatrice is partly after Much Ado About Nothing.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

DD#1 is Sascha Carolyn - Carolyn was my mom's name (she died in 1988). We just liked Sascha, and it's not popular (though we do know another one, but she spells it "Sasha").

For DD#2, we have the following list of "names we both don't hate":
Megan
Quinn
Zoe
Sydney
Mila
Ellery
Tessa
Zara
Cleo/Clio
Gaia
Rain(e)
Rory
Marley
Ariel
Josephine
Jessica
Eliza

I also like:
Anna
Grace
Annika
Gwendolyn
Rhys
Rowan
Avery

Family names (we can't agree on using any of these though):
Ruth
Mary
Eleanor
Delia
Sylvia
Golda
Irene
Daisy
Maude
Dora

HTH someone...I have a feeling we'll have to meet the baby first before we truly decide on a name!


----------

